# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Suzdal

## CyrillicAngel

Does anyone know anyone that lives here or can tell me anything about Suzdal... I have a pen pal that lives there but she is going to the University of Psycology somewhere close to the town... I wasn't sure if its well known??? Has anyone ever been there??? I am interested in making a trip some time in the future so i just wanted to gather some more info...

----------


## net surfer

Why don't you try to search by Яndex? There're a lot of sites about Suzdal, like:  http://suzdal.org.ru/ http://www.suzdal.org/ http://www.suzdal.ru/ http://www.suzdal-city.ru/ http://suzdaltour.ru/

----------


## groggery1

I was there last week :P ...It is probably the best looking town in the Golden Ring, with a large range of excellent historical buildings, and was recently listed by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site.  It is worth a visit, but not for a long stay unless you are really into Russian Orthodox buildings.   
The restaurants were cheap after Moscow prices, and very good quality, but the depressing site of the local young people sitting in the town square drinking beer all day indiciates this is a really boring town in which to live unless you are in the restoration trade.  I stayed at the Pokrovksy Monastery, which was great, as when you wake up and look out the window you see the cathedral 20 feet away!  About 80USD a night, and well worth it!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> The restaurants were cheap after Moscow prices, and very good quality, but the depressing site of the local young people sitting in the town square drinking beer all day indiciates this is a really boring town in which to live unless you are in the restoration trade.

 Young people drinking in the street all day is not just a Suzdal phenomena, it is a Russia-wide sport...   ::

----------

Vladimir - the place I live in - is just 30 minutes drive from Suzdal. Well actually it's Suzdal that is positioned in 30 minutes drive from Vladimir 'cause Vladimir is the center of that region (Vladimirskaya oblast, that is). So your friend probably attends the University here in Vladimir, as far as I do not know any outside of it. Anyhow if you need any other information besides given above I am ready to help you.

----------


## CyrillicAngel

Thank you so much everyone, for the links and for the help...I am gonna see if my friend can get on this site and start up an account and stuff, *sigh of relief* you guys are the best!!!! 
XDDD

----------

